# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  فارسی نویسی در ویندوز موبایل 2003

## deuce

سلام
من دارم سعی می کنم با vs.net 2003 برای یک pocket pc که windows mobile 2003 داره برنامه بنویسم.
در نمایش حروف فارسی مشکلی نیست یعنی از یونیکد ظاهرا پشتیبانی میشه ولی رشته های فارسی بر عکس نمایش داده می شوند.
کسی تا به حال برنامه فارسی برای ویندوز موبایل نوشته ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یک شرکت روسی بنام Paragon یک فارسی ساز عالی برای ویندوز CE نوشته که علاوه بر نصب کی برد فارسی و فونتهای فارسی، شکل نمایش عبارت های فارسی را نیز اصلاح میکند. اسم نرم افزار مذکور LEng for Farsi است و آدرس سایت (اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم) www.penreader.com است.

----------


## meh_secure

سلام.

آیا نسخه های ارائه شده رایگان هستند یا باید دست تو جیبمون (حساب بانک) بکنیم؟؟

----------


## Omid Rekabsaz

فارسی ساز ذکر شده توسط آقای کرامتی سرعت پایینی دارد و علاوه بر آن دارای ایراداتی هم هست... فکر می کنم برای Pocket PC 2002 طراحی شده باشد... برنامه من که تحت Win CE 2003 for Pocket PC هست با استفاده از این فارسی ساز دچار ایراد می شود...
من برای حل مشکل بالا از یک function استفاده کردم... Arabizer را در اینترنت جستجو نمایید...

----------


## meh_secure

این هم یک برنامه است؟
با نسخه های دیگر CE تطابق دارد یا خیر؟
کمی بیشتر در موردش توضیح بدین.

----------


## deuce

سلام 
من با نرم افزار پاراگون کار کردم :Language Extender
که یک صفحه کلید فارسی در اختیار کاربر می گذارد ولی نکته در اینجاست که برای اصلاح و راست به چپ کردن رشته ها امکانی در اختیار کاربر نمی گذارد.
خلاصه اینکه فرم های برنامه های نوشته شده با سی شارپ کماکان مشکلدار باقی می مانند

----------


## fereshteh_b

سلام
من روی یک فرم یک button گذاشتم و روی آن فارسی نوشتم . ولی وقتی در
 emulator pocket pc 2002 اجرا شد نوشته های فارسی به مربعهای کوچیک تبدیل شده بود. آیا فرم رو باشد با codepage خاصی ذخیره کنم؟؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.ممنون

----------


## Anti_Evil

یکم موضوع سوال ها زیاد شد :)
در مورد فارسی ساز برای PPC باید بگم در حال حاضر بهترین گزینه ShahabOnline هستش که 10$ قیمتش هست.

اگر خدا بخواد ، ان شاالله پروژه ای به صورت FREE برای کیبورد فارسی برای WinCE شروع میکنم. :(

----------

